# dust masks



## avbill (Nov 27, 2008)

Good Morning and Happy Bird Day !

I have had a problem  with wearing dust masks at the lathe.  First, I wear glasses.  and the regular plain masks allow the breathe to filter up and out of the mask and fog the glasses and then I cant see.  

I finial found one mask that worked but woodcraft discontinued it! (fastcap)  so I'm back to square one.  

Does anyone have a better idea.  thanks


----------



## RLCase3 (Nov 27, 2008)

I also wear glasses, and have a couple of solutions.  First I have used the Dust B Gone mask in conjunction with a face shield.  This works well, and seeing as I have a dust collection system, it blocks the little stuff that escapes.  Second, 3m markets a mask that has an exhale port.  For the life of me I can't remember what it's called, but it is stocked at your local hardware stores, and works as well as the dust be gone.    Third, if you have money to spend, the full head air masks also work well.....as long as you have the money for them.  Trent makes a very good unit.   Hope this helps!


----------



## fyrcaptn (Nov 27, 2008)

*dust mask suggestion, such as it is*

I can't find the money to get one of the nice powered respirator shields that I really want.
Lowes carries an 'upgrade' dust mask with ventilation valve so your breath doesn't go straight to your glasses and fog up so bad. 
We find them in the sanding equipment of the paint area. There have several options. They're about $5-6 for 2 and although not great- better than nothing and much better than the ones without the exhaust valve that I can't stand to try to wear.


----------



## talbot (Nov 27, 2008)

I drift between disposable with valve which are useful for quick jobs but mist the safety glasses, Dust B gone which is pretty good but still occasionally mists the safety glasses, and the Trend air ace(half face dust mask, not power visor)which is great and mist free but can become a little uncomfortable after an hour or so. (It becomes tight around the face.)
I tried the new Trend Pro  power visor but found it to be the most uncomfortable thing imaginable to wear. Its very heavy and I found it impossible to balance comfortably in use.
If youre thinking about this one I would strongly recommend that you try before you buy!
I'm still looking for an effective full face power visor thats comfortable to wear and like you, Im not having much success.
regards, Bill


----------



## d1carter (Nov 27, 2008)

Avbill:
Take a look at one of these. I use it in the shop everyday. It is light and works great. I have gotten back into the house before realizing I still had it on.
https://www.envirosafetyproducts.co...lf-Facepiece-Welding-Respirator-Assembly.html
All the best.

d1


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 27, 2008)

Bill,
  You get the Fast Cap masks here for only $1.29 each and they have a price for ordering more.  www.cabinetparts.com/shop_2008/item_grouping/?cat=1313&manufacturer=Fastcap .  I wear a Triton respirator.  It has a full face shield, battery operated filter and ear protectors.  I works really well, especially when using exotic woods.


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Nov 27, 2008)

I like the Dust-B-Gone because it is so light, and I can wash it, so it lasts about forever. I wear glasses too (we ALL should be wearing some form of glasses!) and when I get it adjusted right across my nose, I'm good for as long as I want it on.

Dale


----------



## leehljp (Nov 27, 2008)

I know your pain. I have found that for me, none of the paper/cloth type of filters seal very well around the nose. People without glasses will never notice this - Paper/cloth filters with a form fitting nose clamps just don't seal well with people with large lungs. 

The ones thing that do seal are the soft rubber masks and the best ones of these are the double canister types. If you have large lungs and exhale a large amount of air, single canisters don't always allow enough air to exhale quick enough before pressure pushes away and the air escapes to the glasses, fogging them again.

I have been through all kinds and found that it takes a double canister soft rubber form fitting mask to keep my glasses fog free.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 28, 2008)

We have the dust collection system tweaked to the point where I rarely wear a mask at the lathe.  The fine dust all goes into the dust collector, not my lungs.  Proof (for me) that the collector works well is the fact that our lathe shares a garage with my bright red convertible, which isn't collecting dust.


----------



## bad (Nov 28, 2008)

I know that this is kind of an unusual suggestion, but do you know anyone in the medical profession? The reason I ask is most surgeons have the same problem. The masks that they wear in the OR have metal strips that cover the bridge of the nose. They mold to the shape of your face and prevent your breath from fogging up the glasses. The masks are fairly inexpensive. If you know anyone in a hospital they could grab a sample for you. If it works for you then you could find out who the manufacturer/distributor is and order a box.


----------



## artistwood (Nov 28, 2008)

3M dust masks with the form fitting metal nose piece work well. they have a valve to allow you to exhale without blowing the mask off your face. i have used them for years building boats while sanding wood and epoxy and have had no problem with them at all.  i get mine in a box of 10 from jamestown distributors. (boat building supplies)


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 28, 2008)

I've used most of the various types of paper/disposable masks... In the summertime when it's warm in my shop, any type of mask, including my powered respirator type, give me problems after about 1/2 hour or so... I have to take them off for a few minutes and catch up on my breathing... in the winter I don't seem to have that problem... maybe the air's heavier then.. LOL


----------



## MobilMan (Nov 28, 2008)

Just a suggestion, but get a small can of "Rain-X',  This is what it's made for.  Put a couple of coats on you're glasses, faceshield, & they won't fog up & dust doesn't accumulate.  Go by directions but I use 2 coats.  Can be used on mirrors in bathrooms to keep from fogging.  Also on inside/outside of windshields.  Pretty neat stuff.  Auto supply/hardware outlets normally carry it.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 28, 2008)

MobilMan said:


> Just a suggestion, but get a small can of "Rain-X',  This is what it's made for.  Put a couple of coats on you're glasses, faceshield, & they won't fog up & dust doesn't accumulate.  Go by directions but I use 2 coats.  Can be used on mirrors in bathrooms to keep from fogging.  Also on inside/outside of windshields.  Pretty neat stuff.  Auto supply/hardware outlets normally carry it.



haven't tried it myself, but have been told that a light coat of WD-40 wiped on then wipe off will do the same thing.. I does about everything else, might work.

WD-40 and Duct tape are two absolute essentials in my shop.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 28, 2008)

Medical supply items can be found at any medical supply store.
But, they can fog up and may not work well for our purposes. They are designed to keep stuff IN to protect the patient. We need masks that keep stuff OUT.
The Dust-Bee-Gone works well for me.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 29, 2008)

I have access to surgical masks, but they are very inefficient in the shop.  They still fog up, but they are not fit well to the face, unless you wear a fitted TB mask, but they get really hot, due to no way for your breath to get out.


----------



## ColoradoHermit (Nov 30, 2008)

*Rainbow Glasses- WD-40*



ozmandus said:


> haven't tried it myself, but have been told that a light coat of WD-40 wiped on then wipe off will do the same thing.. I does about everything else, might work.
> 
> WD-40 and Duct tape are two absolute essentials in my shop.



 I don't know about anybody else but I've gotten that WD-40 on my glass's before and it's a real pain in the ass to get it off! It just wants to make rainbows out of everything. I guess it wouldn't be too bad if you was wearing your pink tinted ones and taking a little trip on some vitamin A. ;-Þ


----------



## ColoradoHermit (Nov 30, 2008)

All kidding aside, I was just kidding around with ya ozmandus. Any who here's the stupid question of the day. Just how important is it to have a dust mask and a dust collection system? Now take it easy on me here cuz I'm pretty new to this woodturning. I was a machinist for 20 years and never had to worry about dust before.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2008)

Not to really pound this into anyone but just a word of warning. In the shop you are not looking for a "Dust Mask" you need a "Respirator" there is a difference but I believe that the makers of dust masks hope you will not notice. basically a dust mask that is fogging up your glasses is also letting the dust in as you breath in also. no paper mask will seal well enough to protect you. No surgical mask will either.
I only point this out so that some do not "Think" they are protected when they are not. This issue is sort of a sore spot with me. At work we have Custodians that have to clean chalk boards daily. It is my job to supply them with the equipment they need. many will complain for the dust from the chalk, difficulty breathing when they are done etc. All the department will give me to issue to them is those worthless paper masks. I have mentioned this time and again but management will not go to the expense of getting adequate respirators. of course one custodian can have 3 vacuums at $475 a pop because they do not want to have to walk 200 feet to get the other one. but a $30 mask is out of the question. anyway I am starting to win this battle. it is hard to make chalk dust when you can't get chalk and I am in charge of that also. most departments are now replacing there chalk boards with either monitors (used with a lap top) or dry erase boards. so effectively a problem that could have been solved for $3000 is being fixed for probably more then 3 million. I don't care it's not my money. what is my problem is the health and safety of our custodians.


----------



## THarvey (Nov 30, 2008)

I wear glasses also and have the same problem.

I picked up some samples of 3M "8210 Plus" mask at a wood working show.  This is the best mask I have worn.  It forms across my nose and does not divert my breath to fog my glasses.

I am looking for a supplier, so I can buy more.

Tim


----------



## artistwood (Dec 3, 2008)

home built aircraft and marine supply companies are a good source for dust masks.


----------



## Spats139 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Another vote for the powered respirators*

I'm probably preaching to the choir here, but if there is any way you can get one, go for a powered respirator. Like most of you, I've worn lots of different masks, but I never really felt any of them were doing what I wanted... no, actually, what I needed. 

I finally picked up a Trend Airshield Pro at a recent woodworking show; but not before walking back to the display a half dozen times. It took me that long to convince myself that I could justify the cost to SWMBO. 

I freely admit that the first time I put it on I was concerned about the extra weight, and the sound of the fan (it's quiet, but you still have to deal with bone conduction!) Anyway, I turned it on, felt the gentle flow of air across my face, and within 15 minutes I'd forgotten I was wearing it; and I haven't looked back since. The weight is well distributed no matter your head angle, and the fan is quiet enough that you can still hear the sounds of the tool on the wood.

To date, the longest single session that I've worn mine for was about 4 1/2 hours, and that was no problem. I also wear it for flatwork when I'm going to kick up a lot of dust, and it is great there as well. Also, if you need to wear eyeglasses, like I do for close-up work, they fit easily within the mask.

As far as cost goes, that's really relative, isn't it. Example: If you wear this particular respirator an average of 10 hours a week, after a year that's about 50 cents an hour; over two years it's about two bits. So for less than a single Starbucks coffee a week, you can have healthier lungs, and hopefully continue doing what you enjoy doing for that much longer. When I look around my shop, I see lots of tools that, at the time of purchase anyway, seemed "indispensable", but which are now collecting dust; enough tools to purchase more than a few powered respirators! Does that sound like anyone you know?

Last thoughts. I would also suggest that a respirator should/must be used with a dust collection system, and not in place of one. By the way, I'm not trying to recommend the Trend ahead of any other brand (although I do like mine); I am, however, recommending that you strongly consider getting a similar unit of some kind; any of the popular brands should be worth a look. 

Sorry if I rambled on.


----------



## wolftat (Dec 5, 2008)

I just purchased a triton respirator after my smaller electric respirator died recently. Since most of the woods that I work with can cause long term problems once it is in my lungs, the cost is nothing compared to what you may spend on medical bills later. I never realized how much stuff I was sucking in until I stared wearing a good respirator. A dust mask is not going to do the job. If your other half tells you that the cost is too much, tell them that you can find the money by selling their car and buying an old Ford Pinto for them (remember the old exploding gas tanks?).


----------

